# TV Phillips tiene mancha negra en Pantalla



## richard30ve (Oct 10, 2009)

Saludos cordiales,

Soy nuevo en el foro y estoy seguro que me podran ayudar con un problemita que tengo:
Un televisor Phillips que arranca con una linea horizontal y luego sintoniza las imagenes  con una mancha negra en la parte superior de la pantalla y se deforma la imagen en esa misma zona... funciona durante un tiempo de esta manera hasta que se apaga.

Ayuda porfa,
Venezuela


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 10, 2009)

parece probelma del vertical, pero no puedo decirte mas


----------



## franelec (Oct 10, 2009)

Saludos Richard, mira a la mayoria de los TV philips les fallan los filtros electroliticos de la etapa de salida vertical estos pierden capacitancia provocando deformacion en el vertical son los que estan por la salidas del vertical cerca del fly back normal mente son 3 te recomiendo que cambies todos. espero que esto te sirva hasta pronto....


----------

